# How often do you replace leashes, collars, & tags?



## pi1otguy (Jan 1, 2011)

I've had Spirit just over 2 years and I've bought 2 collars, 2 leashes, and 2 tags so far. But the only thing to show meaningful wear was the tags. I only changed the collar & leash so that it'd be more "girly" color to identify the gender to random people.

How often do you guys change collars, leashes, and tags?


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I tend to buy a collar that I think suits my dog perfectly, but my tastes have changed three times in the last 6.5 years of having Soro. I always intend on having that ONE collar for everything though; I'm not a collar collector and I don't buy different ones for special occasions.

Leashes, I have multiple for different functions but one of each 'type.' Flexi-lead for everyday use, standard 6 ft for biking, and one or two 4 ft ones somewhere in the house and definitely one in the car for emergencies. And a long line.

Tags, whenever the address changes. But I bought a capsule thingy that holds a slip of paper so hopefully I can stop buying those!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Dec 24, 2008)

Hershey's on collar #2 (only because I didn't like the buckle on the first one); leash #1 (starting to fray on edges though); original tags (microchip tag is #2 because #1 was ripped off in attack).

She's naked in the house though, so no jingle-jangle wear on the tags 24-7.

ETA: Oops, forgot about her 30' training lead...still the original one though.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Hamilton will be a year next month; we've had him since February. 

He's on his second collar - he outgrew his first.
He's on his third harness - outgrew the first, and then he has an EasyWalk and a vest harness -- he uses them both still depending on what we're doing. 
He got a free tag from the shelter, but it wasn't easy to read, so he has a collar tag on his collar, and a bone shaped tag on his vest harness (he wears the easywalk with the collar). They're boomerang tags so I expect to have them forever. 
We have a bunch of leashes... the one that matched his first harness, a 4ft which is just way too short now that he's bigger, a 6 ft, a 15ft for playing at the park, a 25 ft (or is it 50?) for when we visit my parents or my husband's parents who don't have fenced yards so we can tie him up with us when we're outside (he isn't left tied out unattended!).


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

When they're unusable. I like a cute collar as much as the next person, but I don't buy any thing new until the old has fallen apart.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Lets see, I can still use the same leash and collar I got when I adopted my dog. I've bought a martingale collar since then and use that more often than his original buckle collar. I found a flexi leash, which I eventually lost. I then bought a 2nd flexi which I eventually lost again. I then found another flexi which is what I'm on now.

I've never spent money on cosmetic collars since my dog is naked most of the time. I've bought and returned a few harnesses cause I just didn't like them. I've now pretty much given up on harnesses. He certainly doesn't need them. I might get something like the ruffwear webmaster harness one day just so I can help my dog down or up more rugged terrain when hiking.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Damon: 
He is on his 3rd collar. The first he out grew. The second was falling apart. 
He is still on his first harness. He has two leashes and a 30' training lead.

Sophie:
5th Collar. first is too small now. Second was torn up. Third and Forth are still around I just wanted a color change. haha
No harness and 2 leashes and a 50' training lead. 

Max:
Two collars.
2 Harnesses that we use for different things. 
3 leashes. 4', 6, and flexi leash and a 50' training lead

Piper:
Two collars. She outgrew the first.
Two harnesses she outgrew the first.
3 Leashes 4', 6', and Flexi leash. 30' training lead

Jasper:
First Collar
Second Harness- First is too small now.
Two leashes 6' and a flexi lead. 30' Training lead

Lassie:
Two collars. First is torn up.
First harness.
Three leashes 6', 8', and a flexi lead


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

For the tags, don't get the cheap-o ones from the machine at the pet store - they don't hold up. You want a metal one that's engraved. No matter how long it lasts, the engraving isn't going to wear off. Often you have to have these ordered. I think I paid $10.

Oddly enough Kit actually "outgrew" the collar she came with, but in the opposite direction that you'd guess. When set on its smallest setting, it's way too loose and slips right over her head, which wasn't the case when I got her. It really shows how much weight she lost after I got her.


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

Garp is 15 months. Counting now....

we've gone through... 11 collars!

I also have a thing for collars..


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I am kind of a leash tag and collar addict..so the answer is eveytime the mood strikes and I have money lol


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I've never had to replace collars, leashes or harnesses so far, other than getting Obi a new collar when he grew out of the puppy collar. I just enjoy getting new stuff. I've lost count of how many leashes, collars and harnesses I've got now.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

We've had Katie just over a year and we haven't replaced leashes, collars, and tags as much as we've acquired different styles. She has six leashes (three flexi, two 6-foot, and one 30-foot), four collars (two standard buckle and two martingales in different widths), four harnesses (standard, easy walk, car, and vest-style), and a bunch of tags (rabies, county license, microchip, and ID). Depending on the length of her fur, she's outgrown one of the collars and one harness. Two of the leashes belonged to my mother-in-law's dog. It kind of bugs me that not all of her accessories match, but my husband thinks I'm crazy to worry about coordinating harnesses and leashes


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Actually replacing in the sense of one wearing out or not being used anymore- Chester is on his 4th collar in 3 years. One had a buckle I disliked, one he snapped going after a cat, one had reflective coating that wore off and he's been using his current soft nylon Ruffwear collar for about 1.5 years now. 

His tags are from the beginning- engraved at a pet store machine with my cell phone number, name and city. I added a second tag with cell and home phones for my parents when I went on vacation. I just look at them periodically to make sure they haven't worn down the numbers (still quite clear to read)

He's on his 4th leash too- the material of one started to fray, the reflective coating wore off the second, the snap got loose on the 3rd.

But I do buy various leashes and harnesses and collars for different needs. He has a step-in harness, a Webmaster harness and a car safety harness. He has a 2 inch nylon collar and a prong training collar (rarely used now). Then a 4 ft leash and a 50 ft leash for crowds and open spaces. 

And I have a huge plastic tub of dog gear for him and the fosters with leashes, collars, safety vests for hunting season, winter coats, chew toys, etc. Sometimes the fosters come with stuff that doesn't fit or suit them but is in good condition (like a too small collar or a short leash) so I toss it in the box for later.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

I use a collar/leash until it's worn out. Washing them every so often brings new life to them! I hand wash the dogs' collars when they're bathed and hang them up to dry. I plan on getting each of the dogs a holiday collar, if the price is right! 

For those who have collars/ leashes/dog bowls, etc. that they're not using anymore, please consider washing them and donating them to a rescue or pound. They would be very grateful for the donation(s).


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

When they are no longer functional. We live on a lake and our dogs swim a lot, so leather collars don't last that long, as they get weakened and break. Once I switched to nylon collars, they've lasted much longer. When they get smelly, I take all the tags off and run them through the dishwasher. Leashes get replaced when they are lost or fraying to the point they aren't strong any more. Tags get replaced when the print is becoming hard to read or when the little metal hole is starting to wear through.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I make collars and leashes, so mine get them pretty frequently, but I buy just as many probably. I've had Sir for almost 7 months now; he's had four collars; one I already had, two I made for him of paracord, and a holiday collar. I just ordered him a new Ella's Lead leather collar for after the holidays. He will probably get another paracord collar soon for play, they get dirty quick so I make new ones and retire the old to be donated or used on fosters, as back ups, etc. 

Frag has probably 10 collars that he could wear... Again, once they get dirty, they're "retired" and he gets a new one... old ones are used on fosters to give them some personality when they're adopted or worn at the park for play. 

Recon has outgrown his puppy martingale collar and is on his second that I made. He'll have a paracord once this is dirty and grungy.

As for leashes, I only replace them when the dogs chew through them. I got a lupine lead for Recon as a pup, but like to stick to biothane. I just ordered 4 new leashes for them because all of my leathers had been chewn. I have random leads and collars all over at home for fosters too, but I like a streamlined/matching look for the dogs when we go out. 

As for tags, whenever they get gross and start wearing out we buy new ones.


----------



## Hitchington (Jun 11, 2012)

I have had Hitch since March and he has:

A blue nylon collar that he came with
A black nylon collar for absolutely no reason, he has never worn it
His first leather collar
His suade collar that has a neato design on it
His halloween collar
A christmas collar
A martingale collar for walking

I change between most of his collars every month or two just to have a different look.

A short leash
A longer leash
A leash with an extra handle close to the buckle
A hands free leash

Two harnesses, one I leave at the stables and one that I keep at home.

The way I am going I doubt that I am going to see any wear any time soon on most of this stuff.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Roxie has ten collars, six bandannas, two harnesses and a handful of leashes. Everything but the leashes are different patterns/colors and i swap them out from time to time. She had a tag attachment that allows me to move her tags to different collars.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Shep is 12 yo. He has a 6-foot leash that is 30 yo and a nylon collar that is 15 yo. His nametag is 10 yo. And, we have a 2-foot leather street leash for everyday that I think might outlast me.


----------

